# Racing on Lake Erie



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m probably moving my small Hunter (18.5) to the western end of Lake Erie for the 2001 sailing season, and would like to get started racing. I''m not a very experienced sailor, though I''ve had the boat for a few years, and have never raced. I wonder if anyone on the list sails and/or races in the Sandusky Bay area, or around the islands on the western side of Lake Erie. How would I get started racing? Would I find a class for my boat? I don''t mind finishing last, and figure that the best way to become a better sailor is by sailing, and specifically by racing! Any thoughts from anyone out there would be appreciated.
Thanks for your comments.
Peter, S/V Katy Kaye


----------



## nzangerle (Jul 7, 2000)

Suggest that you contact Sandusky Sailing Club -- THE club for racing on the Bay. Also check out the Inter-Lake Yachting Association (don''t know website - but could find thru US Sailing). They will have a list of member clubs and will give you leads on where all the racing programs are on the western end. Vermilion Boat Club also has a local racing program.

SSC is a member-operated club, no staff, so you won''t always get someone to answer the phone, but I''m sure you can leave a message.


----------

